# [Aporte] Diagrama amplificador STEX m220



## renzo30 (Abr 18, 2016)

Este es un pequeño aporte,hace unos dias me regalaron este equipo poque no funcionaba,ya le habia metido mano y no pudieron arreglar,busque informacion sobre el circuito en internet y encontre uno similar,asi que con esa información me decidí a dibujar dicho circuito,en la busqueda de componentes quemados me encontre con la sorpresa de que habian sacado un transistor y lo habian colocado mal,asi que lo saque y lo lo puse como correspondia,medi la tension en la fuente con lampara en serie y estaba bien,asi que monte la placa en su lugar y EURECA!!!! Anduvo sin problemas!! Anda todo!!! Solo me fata recuperar el otro modulo y la tendre completa,y si no logro recuperar dicho modulo copiaré el que tengo con los reemplazo correspondientes,es un ampli con casi 40 años!!! Cualquier consulta avisen!!


----------



## edh59 (Abr 19, 2016)

Hola renzo30,bien por esa reparación! Completo algunos datos técnicos de ese amplificador según el fabricante:
110wrms p/canal sobre 8ohms,ambos canales funcionando.Dist. armónica a plena potencia 0,02%.Dist. por intermodulación a plena pot. menor 0,07% medida en relación 4:1 con 60hz 7khz.Rta. en frec.+ - 0,5db de 10 a 40khz. + - 3db de 6hz a 260khz.Factor amotiguación 1000.Controles de tono tipo Baxandall por real. negativa.Dimensiones: 400x330x125mm.Fabricante STEX,sist. de audio.
Una joyita de la década del '70.Saludos.


----------



## stexman (Jun 19, 2016)

Es cierto es buen amplificador , yo tengo uno que compre bastante manoseado, despues de un año de agarrarlo ocasionalmente un rato a la noche y algun que otro domingo y previo cambio de todos los capacitores del pre y de algun ransistor del mismo salio andando, bastante bueno, pero mi sorpresa fue cuando veo publicado uno de similar aspecto ( identico para ser exactos ) al M220 pero con la leyenda en azul de modelo que dice: M140, no sabia que existia, jamas vi propaganda de ese modelo, si del M220, tambien sin funcionar medio maltrecho y sin uno de los laterales, ya esta funcionando, estimo auditivamente se nota que es de menor potencia , como diferencia por ejemplo, la plaqueta de la unidad de potencia que en el M220 es una para cada canal, en el M140 es una sola para ambos canales, los pre parecen similares, aunque no volvi a desarmar el m220 para corroborar, la disposicion es similar excepto las placas de pre y equalizador que estan en la parte delantera central, mientras en el 220 estan a un costado, si alguien sabe mas de esta marca me gustaria lo comparta, desde ya gracias y saludos 

Aqui em M140


----------



## Calens (Sep 15, 2018)

Hola a todos, hace una semana me regalaron uno de estos M140, lo abrí y parece estar bastante entero. En la primera prueba ya vi que los tic de la etapa de salida que están montados sobre la placa se calientan mal. Estoy buscando los planos de los pre y ampli de salida. Alguien sabe por donde debería buscarlos?

Muy buena info la que pasaron, por lo que leí vale la pena repararlo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2018)

Calens dijo:


> Estoy buscando los planos de los pre y ampli de salida. Alguien sabe por donde debería buscarlos?


 
Del amplificador de salida solo debes mirar hacia arriba


----------



## Calens (Sep 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Del amplificador de salida solo debes mirar hacia arriba


Lamentablemente no son iguales... capaz fue alterado en alguna reparación... o simplemente el 220 de arriba es diferente al 140 que busco. Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Mejor poné fotos de frente y dorso de las plaquetas y alguna foto general.


----------

